# [Wet Thumb Forum]-tank set up needs opinions



## candoh (Mar 24, 2004)

tank set up idea:

10 gallon tank 

fish
- 2 cherry barbs
- 1 albino cherry barb
- 1 albino rainbow shark
- 1 checkerboard barb
- 2 red tux platys

plants
- 2 hornworts
- 2 foxtials
- 2 misc aquatic plants

so i would like opinion. i realize that the shark will most likely out grow the tank but i was wondering if perhaps all that would be an over load for just 10 gallons.


----------



## candoh (Mar 24, 2004)

tank set up idea:

10 gallon tank 

fish
- 2 cherry barbs
- 1 albino cherry barb
- 1 albino rainbow shark
- 1 checkerboard barb
- 2 red tux platys

plants
- 2 hornworts
- 2 foxtials
- 2 misc aquatic plants

so i would like opinion. i realize that the shark will most likely out grow the tank but i was wondering if perhaps all that would be an over load for just 10 gallons.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum Candoh,

I would hold off on the rainbow shark and reconsider the platys. Personally, I would get 4-5 of only one type of barb. They will show better in the tank.

There is nothing wrong with your list except most of the fish say in bottom half of the tank, except for the platys. Maybe some hatchetts would be a good body shape contrast.

Regards,
Carlos


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I would skip the rainbow shark and the platys, and go with 6 Cherry Barbs and no other barbs.


----------

